# Oh lord, I just found the "rabbit hole" of youtube comments



## LLink2411 (Oct 5, 2013)

Apparently now youtube makes certain people's comment history all neatly available for easy reading when you click on their profile link above their comment. It used to just take you to their videos or discussion page, but now you get a deep, dark view into their comment history.


"But Link," you may ask, "why are you mentioning this."


Well dear reader, let me tell you. If you see a particularly strange comment, just click on their name of the commenter to be taken into a strange world.

See, for the longest time, youtube had anonymity despite being a profile-based system. People could post whatever they wanted on any video and the sheer number of other users would make their actions invisible when they came around a second time. They could troll and be complete idiots and no one would be the wiser when they decided to settle down and act sane for once. This is the cause for why youtube comments are such trash to begin with. You have millions of people completely unaware of proper internet etiquette coming on to this huge site on the internet and getting this massive dose of anonymity injected into their veins. And like any proper drug, anonymity turns you into a monster, or at least let's you take off your mask.


"But Link," you exclaim with youthful wonder, "why why do I care? I'm just here to waste time at my desk job so as to stave off the pangs of suicide until I get to go home."


Oh, dear listener, I'm getting there. Now, a while ago, Google bought youtube. For a while no one noticed as everything was basically the same, but then Google took a look at Facebook and wanted in on that action. They created a service called Google+ to compete, but very few outside of the hippest of the hipsters adopted the service. Google, in their infinite creativity, had an idea: establish full integration of our in-house social networking service with our newly-acquired video hosting phenomenon. 

The result? Besides a ridiculous site redesign, youtube is no longer so anonymous. Each youtube profile now is technically a full-blown Google+ account. Meaning, everything people do on youtube now is cataloged and publicly available just like on any social networking site.




See a comment? Click said person's profile and you may be entered into a world of disgusting wonder and amazement as you explore their subconcious.

The guy who complains about young people being too "entitled" can't stop posting racial slurs on any video with people of Arab descent?

That one guy on the classic rock video who keeps talking about listening to this song in '76 is arranging a "Birther" get-together to stop the so-called Illuminati menace?

The guy spouting off his video game skill on an old Ninja Gaiden 2 video has over 300 comments on videos relating to athiesm just this month?

The guy complaining about gun control is really interested in some thing called "the new American Revolution?"




And now that you know this, I suggest you see what you can find yourself. Go on an adventure. Go down the rabbit hole.
_
*But I dont want to go among mad people," Alice remarked.
"Oh, you cant help that," said the Cat: "were all mad here. Im mad. Youre mad."
"How do you know Im mad?" said Alice.
"You must be," said the Cat, or you wouldnt have come here."







*_Have fun little Alice, just don't get lost.


----------



## skeels (Oct 5, 2013)

LLink2411 said:


> "But Link," you exclaim with youthful wonder, "why why do I care? I'm just here to waste time at my desk job so as to stave off the pangs of suicide until I get to go home.".


 
"But Link," I mutter to myself, "I watch YouTube at home."


----------



## Vhyle (Oct 6, 2013)

Is there a "People of YouTube" website, like there is for Wal Mart? Because there needs to be.

Wonderful post, by the way. You are a cunning linguist.


----------



## Eric Christian (Oct 6, 2013)

I post all kinds of comments on YouTube contrary to my actual belief system... its called "humor"...


----------



## LLink2411 (Oct 6, 2013)

Vhyle said:


> Wonderful post, by the way. You are a cunning linguist.


I try.




Eric Christian said:


> I post all kinds of comments on YouTube contrary to my actual belief system... its called "humor"...


"Humor?" Is that what the kids are calling what goes on there these days?

Well then, you have a funny sense of "humor."




skeels said:


> "But Link," I mutter to myself, "I watch YouTube at home."


It's all a part of the show.


----------



## vilk (Oct 6, 2013)

You can set it not to link. Mine is not linked. It automatically linked me at some point in time, and then I undid it. .... google+ i dont know why I ever made one.


----------



## mcd (Oct 6, 2013)

baron samedi said:


> You can set it not to link. Mine is not linked. It automatically linked me at some point in time, and then I undid it. .... google+ i dont know why I ever made one.



according to link it's because you're the "hippest of hipsters."

Enjoy your royalty buddy


----------



## LLink2411 (Oct 6, 2013)

mcd said:


> according to link it's because you're the "hippest of hipsters."
> 
> Enjoy your royalty buddy


Indeed.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Oct 6, 2013)

I really f*cking hate Google. Creepy, weird, tax-dodging stalkers who keep asking me to change my user name. Ugh.

But I can't really complain because I use their browser and search engine, both of which are really good.


----------



## LLink2411 (Oct 6, 2013)

BucketheadRules said:


> I really f*cking hate Google. Creepy, weird, tax-dodging stalkers who keep asking me to change my user name. Ugh.
> 
> But I can't really complain because I use their browser and search engine, both of which are really good.


They'll stop when you change your username to your real name


----------



## wilch (Oct 6, 2013)

LLink2411 said:


> They'll stop when you change your username to your real name



I've seen so many complain about this. It's weird though, youtube gave me the option to set up a separate g+ page for my youtube username. Once I did that, it stopped asking me to change my username to my real name.

One thing it seemed to do was set up the g+ page as a business page which is totally separate to my personal(real name) g+ profile page, but uses the same userid.. Not sure if that's because my channel is a "Youtube Partner" channel, or what though.


----------



## LLink2411 (Oct 7, 2013)

Oh, I just found a winner.

I won't just post his comments, I will paraphrase them. Not to protect him, but to protect you.


It all started with his comments on a Taylor Solid Body Electric video. First off, the guy has the spelling of a 13 year old circa 1999. This was called "AOL speak" back when I first got on the internet in the 90's and he speaks it fluently.

Now, I learned a lot from this introductory comment. The most prescient was the fact that the Taylor SBC1 has "mini pickups lolol" and that he "has a $250 Japanese (he used the phrase 'Jap' himself) guitar that is better than this because it has FULL SIZE PICKUPS (this entire sentence was capitalized except for every reference to the Japanese)." Beautiful. I feel lighter than air as his knowledge enters through my eyes and uplifts my soul.


OK, on to the comment history. I LOVE YOU GOOGLE! Well, maybe not if it exposes me to this semi-lethal levels of bullshit with such ease, but I digress.


This is what we learn (praise whatever god you fancy that I am not showing you the full comments):


First off, we have our subject mocking the late, great Ronnie James Dio's height with a very non-PC term, and then implying that the cancer "kicked his butt" because of said height. UGH.
He likes playing "Everquest Next."
Next, apparently Nikki Sixx of Motley Crue and SixxAM fame is homosexual.
Van Halen was better than AC / DC at the 1984 Monsters of Rock festival at Donnigton.
Sarah Bareilles is a better singer than Taylor Swift by a factor of 100.
A band called "Voyager" from Victoria B.C. in Canada is apparently a joke for playing the song "Walk This Way" by Aerosmith drunkenly.
Whitney Huston was not murdered, she -in fact- killed herself using drugs.
He is a 47 year old construction worker who is sore all the time.
The rest is his views on certain race and political topics.




I need a drink


----------



## guitareben (Oct 7, 2013)

Beautifully, and quite humorously written  

Thanks, its time to go down the rabbit hole.


----------



## straightshreddd (Oct 7, 2013)

Damn, n*gga. You had me captivated with your words.


----------



## LLink2411 (Oct 7, 2013)

Thank all of you so much.


----------



## LLink2411 (Oct 9, 2013)

Just happened upon a trailer for "The Fifth Estate" on Youtube. Went comment digging.


You ever see a pimple colony before?

I need therapy


----------



## Chiba666 (Oct 10, 2013)

Must resisit you tube, must resist youtube.

Thank you Internet Gateway at work, I can't access it. Darn


----------



## Discoqueen (Oct 13, 2013)

Did you get bored with this, op? Or are you still down the rabbit hole?


_Posted from Sevenstring.org App for Android_


----------



## LLink2411 (Oct 14, 2013)

Discoqueen said:


> Did you get bored with this, op? Or are you still down the rabbit hole?
> 
> 
> _Posted from Sevenstring.org App for Android_



Always.

No one replied so I did not want to bump it until I found something juicy.


----------



## LLink2411 (Nov 10, 2013)

Oh god, oh god. I got a live one.


So I was looking at videos of Moog synths, and there was something odd in the comments section. There was what had to be the creepiest stock photo I have ever laid eyes on as someone's default Google+ picture. I clicked to see his comments.



Where to begin. Wait, let me google his name first. Oh god he has a two blogs.



Let me just start by saying that I wish I could just post the links here and be done with it. Unfortunately I don't feel like that would be the best of ideas, for all of your safety. One of you might be stupid enough to contact him and I don't want to be responsible for a number of you mysteriously going missing shortly thereafter.



The first comment you are greeted with on his youtube channel is one for a video entitled "Aural Sex - Stages of Female Orgasm." Oh, you thought I was joking about this **** getting real, weren't you? Anyways, he suggests to the viewership that they try using Spotify.com to play music as a background to the sounds of some young misguided Russian girl having the self-respect pounded out of her.

You know, I met one of the lead programmers of Spotify many years ago before the site got huge, and if he knew that his life's work was complicit in this specific brand of... let's say... "creepy-ass ****" he would toss a lit M80 into the server room and sob while screaming to the heavens. It only gets worse from here.


His second comment is not much better. He is having a spazz-off on a "how to pick up women" video with a guy who has opined that he hates "having to talk to ****s period." Our subject states that "jerks like him are why nice guys like me have such a hard time when we try to get women." The recipient of this statement then retorts back that our subject is "moist," "he's got the game wrong," to "cut out the punk ****," and then refers to him with a homosexual slur. That escalated quickly.

I am shocked and appalled that the bitter man arguing with the nutjob of the day did not have to gall to refer to him as a "guinea pig-looking mother****er," but that's just me.


Third comment is where things get juicy. Our subject is stating his six "dealbreakers" for dating women.


They can't be pro-abortion
They can't be addicted to alcohol or drugs
They can't have a problem with him having to live on SSI benefits due to a stroke
They can't expect him to read her mind
They can't only expect a man to be "worthy" if he looks like a model
They can't expect him to buy them too many things
_Yikes._


Fourth comment houses his opinions about the pros and cons of a specific female sex toy. He seems to know a lot about them. He also brings up the music thing again.


Fifth has us learning two very special things about him: he is 57 years old and he is still a virgin. Because of this he has no confidence in himself, causing a vicious cycle.



I'll stop there. The rest of the comments are a maelstrom of swooning over love-shy ballads from the 70's, the constant mention of how he used to be homeless, comments on various sex toys, his dating site failures, his colorful thoughts on immigration, him desperately trying to get involved with pyramid schemes, and how much he loves grilled cheese. I could write a doctrinal thesis on just a dozen of this guy's comments alone.



Now onto his blog. Here we meet the "real" man. He likes poetry and music. This guys is one of us... kind of. 

Apparently he has been out of work for many years and his last stable employer tried to deny him any unemployment benefits. His obsession with grilled cheese is because it was a childhood treat and it was the only thing he could eat at the homeless shelter given government cheese and a single light-bulb to melt it. He is obsessed with the idea of sex because it is the source of his lack of self-confidence, and why the world was able to trample him underfoot. He is a devout christian because he has nothing else in his life other than his faith. He is also a big fan of novelty chocolate penises with cream centers.

On one hand, I want to cry when I read his true-life stories of his hardships. On the other hand, I also want to cry when I read his frequent posts about sex toys or his thoughts on bestiality. I think the most reasonable option is to light my computer on fire.


_Deal me another hand Lord, this one's very hard._

​​​


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Nov 10, 2013)

My god your so brave lest you brave into rabbit hole once more for the benefit of our hilarity.


----------



## Fat-Elf (Nov 10, 2013)

I just went to my Google+ profile for the first time and it only showed a video that I uploaded some months ago. The G+ profile also used my Youtube nickname so I wouldn't be that worried about people stalking me.


----------



## LLink2411 (Nov 10, 2013)

joshuavsoapkid said:


> My god your so brave lest you brave into rabbit hole once more for the benefit of our hilarity.


Oh, I'll be back.



Also I just figured out why he is so obsessed with the sounds of female orgasms and sex toys. I figure that all he really wants is to please people and he knows the closest he will ever get to giving a woman good vibes is by supporting an artificial penis. The feels, man. The feels are mostly revulsion and the desire to huff bleach fumes to forget all of this, but THE FEELS.


----------



## LLink2411 (Nov 12, 2013)

Just found a guy who is REALLY into Mariah Carey. He also insists that he is straight.


Also, I found this gem from him "Come on! Talented people who doesn't have money to buy those expensive equipment need that studio AND YOU ARE WASTING IT."

I believe that is a number right out of "SSO, the Musical"


----------



## no_dice (Nov 12, 2013)

LLink2411 said:


> Just found a guy who is REALLY into Mariah Carey. He also insists that he is straight.



I'm not sure what those two statements have to do with each other.


----------



## LLink2411 (Nov 12, 2013)

He explicitly mentions he is straight in his comments.

Don't worry you are no less of a man for listening to her no_dice.


----------



## no_dice (Nov 12, 2013)

LLink2411 said:


> He explicitly mentions he is straight in his comments.
> 
> Don't worry you are no less of a man for listening to her no_dice.



Ohh, gotcha, he's one of those guys that has to let you know "I'm not gay!" every so often, even when nobody asked or implied. 

Thanks for the reassurance.


----------



## LLink2411 (Nov 13, 2013)

Just found another guy. What a guy this is.


Every liked video is either top 10 radio singles from years past or either a motivational "THIS VIDEO WILL CHANGE YOUR LIFE" video, an "OPRAH PRESENTS THE LAW OF ATTRACTION" video, or a "TONY ROBBINS CULT 2014" video. Every comment is how "losers" whine about this and "winners" do that. I am almost disturbed by the lack of workout and weight loss videos on his feed.

Jesus christ, with that brand of low self-esteem and uptight attitude he must flagellate himself when he does not get up at 6:15am SHARP. _*I have found the real-life Patrick Bateman!*_


----------



## Discoqueen (Nov 13, 2013)

^ Flagellate is a the word of the day. 

I'll have to really see if I can't find anything for myself to report.


----------



## LLink2411 (Nov 14, 2013)

Is there some strange connection between atheism, pseudo-feminism, nerds, art-school intellectualism, and self-fellating personalities I have have no idea about?

I can't tell you how many people's feeds are inundated with "rape culture" this and "charlie hitchens" that, with a heaping dose of "retro gamer 90z kidz dbz goku 69 69" and "portal sephiroth cakes kawaii desu ne" bullshit ladled on top.

I am genuinely shocked there is no "Fedorasecchione.com presents Richard Dawkins' Let's Play of Pokemon" and "THE OFFICIAL FEMINISTING.COM DARK SOULS STREAM" on youtube already. Do Grumpy Cat ecchi body pillows exist? Is there a subreddit where I can arrange to go and smack up a virginal Atlus fanboy with his own trenchcoat? Is EvE Online officially a religion yet?


How do I say this in "wapanese" for all the kiddies to understand?
*&#12300;Aitsura wa kusogaki-me da&#12301;*


Is that right? I don't care. I think as highly of Japanese culture that they do outsiders (mild passing amusement), but I need to speak to these baka na gaijin otaku-me in way they can appreciate.


----------



## LLink2411 (Dec 10, 2013)

Seeing as how I badmouthed 99% of this forum with that last message, I was reticent to post a new one as I didn't care for being neg rep bombed by Tumblr users on completely unrelated posts.

Also another reason being is that I summed up the entirety of the internet in one singular "**** you," post so I knew I could not top myself.



Anyways, what is it with all of the goatee'd guys with unsaturated default pics of them navel gazing? I never went to art school or hung out men that wear eyeliner so I don't have any personal experience in this area, but is there some subculture or thesis assignment based around arguing the "artistic merits" of pre-32-bit video game art assets?

Not once when I was playing my SNES back in the early 90's did I ever stop to wonder how the shading techniques in A Link to the Past evoked feelings of Seurat's impressionism placed upon a backdrop of post-modern pixel art, but apparently that area of unproductive study is a "thing" in comment sections now. Then again I'm allergic to passive aggression so I avoid "real artists" at all costs, so I'm not exactly in on that clique and wouldn't know



Another thing though... 

I get that the advent of "angry reviewing" has given strange, insecure men the ability to badmouth ANYTHING just to seem "intelligent" (read: lost up their own *** for 145 characters at a time) in way that is desperately obvious and could never once be taken seriously by anyone with sense, but what is with the death threats when anyone calls them out on their demeanor?

Does it really help anyone when the first response to the oft-regurgitated adage that "_______ fans are weird, immature, and frustrated" is met instantaneously with 50 pseudo-intellectual posts from fedora-wearing Something Awful rejects about how the person in question needs to kill themselves in some abstract fashion? Is that not like assaulting someone when they accuse you of having a short fuse?


Is simple pattern detection not a skill self-proclaimed "intelligent" and "mature" people are required?


----------



## LLink2411 (Mar 23, 2014)

I haven't looked deep into the bowels of Google+ (formerly YouTube) in a while due to a chronic onset of common sense, but today I just happened upon a video of Bill Hicks.

Is it possible to have a human equivalent of music? Because I think Bill Hicks' fan base qualifies as some sort of anthropomorphic version of Tool's discography.


Jesus Christ, if the government was interested in finding the next Unabomber all they would have to do is delve deep into the livejournal and... Uhh... sevenstring.org posting histories on some of these people at random and find over a dozen within the first five minutes. Then again, not even the US government is desperate enough to weed out unsavory elements to take that specific plunge.


----------



## LLink2411 (Apr 6, 2014)

Just found a live one.


Imagine this:
- You go to a video about Captain America


Like an idiot, you look at the comments. See, in the video, the narrator points out how Chris Evans jumps on a grenade after everyone has already dived to safety (this is in the first movie). See, here is the problem with mentioning that: there is a very specific subset of the American population who are complete nuts and are allowed to use firearms. You will see why that is a problem in a second.

Enter our subject. Apparently this guy is some sort of soldier. Well, maybe. I have no idea. With how apparently lax the recruiting requirements must now be for the US militrary considering that we have been in a war for well over a decade, I would not doubt this one slipped through the cracks.


Anyways, he starts out with a post badmouthing the video creator for daring to question the heroism of those that have given their lives by literally jumping on a grenade. A nice, fat strawman to beat. Not to mention this guy's grammar makes the majority of his post unreadable. His later posts devolve into more macho **** about his expertise on grenades and how his buddy (or buddies) died in a grenade explosion after losing a bet. Read that last part over a few times.

So I delve into his youtube history.

I would say about 60% of his activity is dedicated to Warhammer 40k figurines. Fair enough. Some gaming stuff there too, mostly Day Z, DOTA 2, and Dark Souls 2; if you have a Machiavellian or masochistic style game, this guy is for you. Also fair enough. A lot of videos about "operator workouts" and the like. Nothing unexpected there either I suppose, he is a red-blooded American male with a certain attitude.

Guy may or may not be in the military but he does have a certain fetish. I'm not making another post on here for bush league **** like that though. If you come into this thread, you know you are going to get the real stuff. Well here is the real stuff.


So like I just implied, the other stuff that raises a few red flags. First is the gun videos, yeah the guy has a phallic object fetish, no big deal, but it is the kind of gun videos that make this guy a target for this. These aren't hunting guns, these are military surplus guns. These are militia weapons. These are gun videos from channels run by ex marines with giant beards living in the wood and teaching "self-defense" tactics for a "SHTF" situation.

I don't know about you, but a manifesto about second amendment rights posted right after a video detailing "what we can learn from the urban combat in Ukraine" must be setting off a bucket full of red flags on some NSA computer. Like I said, that's just me though.


You scared yet? Hopefully not, because there's more. This guy has a fetish for "end of days" scenarios.

You have a science fiction movie about aliens turning suburban streets into warzones? This guy likes that.

You have a video about how the "American Dream" has failed? Or a video on what is going to happen to the world if the liberals "win?" This guy likes that.


I could paint a picture of this guy's psyche by piecing the above together, but I don't think my own would escape unharmed in the process. Yikes.


----------



## Nag (Apr 6, 2014)

okay wait, let me organize my thoughts...

According to what you said in your two last posts : You lacked common sense enough to read youtube comments, which makes you an idiot. Right ?

But not only do you openly admit to being an idiot (you said it, read the post above again, you'll see it), you're also a stalker. You read through comments, checked the guy's profile, what he likes, what he watches, what he says... and then you go full judgemental on him. And then you talk like you're a demigod who can identify someone's entire psyche just by reading some shit on the internet.



Keep this thread going, it says a lot more about you than about any of the people you want to criticize


----------



## -42- (Apr 6, 2014)

Sounds like a pretty average keyboard warrior. Probably goes airsofting on the weekends and buys 5.11 apparel because he thinks that shit's pretty operator.


----------



## LLink2411 (Apr 6, 2014)

-42- said:


> Sounds like a pretty average keyboard warrior. Probably goes airsofting on the weekends and buys 5.11 apparel because he thinks that shit's pretty operator.


Regardless of his actual situation and if he is just showboating, the guy is damn creepy.



Nagash said:


> blah blah


This has been going on for months, the info is out in the open, and this is all for amusement. My writing style and what I say are 100% meant to entertain.

I don't think I have had a single positive experience with you. And from what I know about you I pray I never have the misfortune of finding out more on accident.


----------



## Church2224 (Apr 6, 2014)

-42- said:


> Sounds like a pretty average keyboard warrior. Probably goes airsofting on the weekends and buys 5.11 apparel because he thinks that shit's pretty operator.



Hey now, Airsofting is pretty damn fun!


----------



## Robby the Robot (Apr 6, 2014)

Church2224 said:


> Hey now, Airsofting is pretty damn fun!



And can leave tiny welts when your friends ambush you after you successfully hid from both of them.


----------



## LLink2411 (Apr 12, 2014)

I just happened upon the so-called Fighting Game Community on youtube.

I will not post about them because there is not one singular thing I could say that would even scratch the surface of that nonsense.


----------



## MikeyLawless (Apr 13, 2014)

This is...interesting.


----------



## LLink2411 (Apr 13, 2014)

Checked out a video for Might & Magic X: Nostalgia Cashgrab due to it being on sale on Steam for the day. I know I probably wasn't going to get it, but I wanted to see what it was about.

Apparently it is a grid-based RPG a la bard's quest and wizardry, but more specifically newer weeb adventures like Etrian Odessey and Class of Heroes. It looked certainly OK, nothing that pushes any boundaries. It rather purposely takes ten steps back to appeal to nerds well in their "Spoony" years.

Let's check out the comments though, said no sane person, ever.


Cue the prototypical posts containing nothing but nerd ego and indignation for those that have not drank their specific brand of Kool Aid.

The first and second comments were two almost identical, 200-word essays about how everyone who doesn't like games like this is a twitchy teenager and they should bow down to the #TRUEGAMERS and feel terrible because they are not #TRUEGAMERS because only #TRUEGAMERS are only #HARDCORE and #OLDSCHOOL enough to play these #TRUEGAMER_GAMES. Except imagine that being spread out in a post longer than this by comic book store guy from the Simpsons. Then cue countless comments of 14 year old nerds looking for approval from the older nerds. Ho hum.

Thankfully, mobile YouTube does not allow one to see an account's posting history, but I can assure you it would just be more temper tantrums from scruffy men in their mid 30's with a peppering of the usual sexual deviancy.


----------



## LLink2411 (Apr 17, 2014)

Was just introduced to the MMA community on YouTube.

Whole lot of short gym rats with spiky hair talking about how everyone is a "pussy."


I can't tell if the FGC community or the MMA community is stupider.


----------



## Explorer (Apr 17, 2014)

Skimming this topic, I feel like I just found the Rabbit Hole of one SS.org member's obsession....

*laugh*


----------



## LLink2411 (Apr 17, 2014)

I'm pointing out stupidity where it lies for my own amusement, get over it.


----------



## SpaceDock (Apr 17, 2014)

This thread is pretty funny..... I don't get why peeps are taking it so seriously and criticizing the OP.


----------



## LLink2411 (Apr 18, 2014)

SpaceDock said:


> This thread is pretty funny..... I don't get why peeps are taking it so seriously and criticizing the OP.


I said a few salacious things about gamers and anime fans a while back.


----------



## LLink2411 (Jun 10, 2014)

I have been seeing a lot of people on Youtube preaching the death of either the US or the "white race" (whatever that is) as a whole. On the other side of the coin there is a lot of talk about demons and the illuminati. Oddly enough, MMA workouts are a common thread among all the proponents of these topics.

These topics are not new in any way, but there has been a strange resurgence in the past month or two about these subjects. A lot of these comments I have been seeing are no more than a few days old. Maybe it has been going on this whole time and I thankfully never stumbled upon it. Usually I only see "white supremacists" not the other way around.


I would do a full write-up as usual on this archetype of poster, but Eric Hoffer beat me to it by 60 years.

Amazon.com: The True Believer: Thoughts on the Nature of Mass Movements (Perennial Classics) eBook: Eric Hoffer: Kindle Store


I highly recommend a read. Thankfully I have a physical copy which is a bit rare these days.


----------



## LLink2411 (Jun 13, 2014)

What is with the comments on animal videos?

I can't watch a video of a Gorilla doing something silly without some Charlie Hitchens quoting, Tool listening 15 year old spouting off about how we are all monsters and apes have more compassion than humans. I don't think I could ever encapsulate my feelings on all the "animal rights" vegans cussing out people who post videos of people playing with their dogs.


Being young, dumb, and in love with your own voice is one thing; I believe internet trolling amongst young people is not that far off from masturbation on the intellectual scale.

Completely denying reality is another bag if chips altogether though.


----------



## TedEH (Jun 13, 2014)

SpaceDock said:


> I don't get why peeps are taking it so seriously and criticizing the OP.



I think OP has pretty much opened the door for all kind of criticism at this point. If you're gonna dish out the judgement, expect some back in return.

Also, I think that level-of-seriousness is one of those things like sarcasm that doesn't translate well in internet-land.


----------



## LLink2411 (Jun 16, 2014)

I have a strange desire to make a thread like this for IMDB posts, but I fully realize I would die of exhaustion just covering a single thread on that site.



TedEH said:


> I think OP has pretty much opened the door for all kind of criticism at this point. If you're gonna dish out the judgement, expect some back in return.
> 
> Also, I think that level-of-seriousness is one of those things like sarcasm that doesn't translate well in internet-land.


I'm not debating anyone's politics or tackling issues, I am pointing out either borderline insanity or what has to be outright parody. The people I am mentioning could not, in any way, ever, under any circumstances seem normal or sane.

It is half something I do just for giggles, and half just to vent as it helps me process that these people are not indicative of general humanity.

Not to mention, this is all for your amusement. Laugh a little.


Plus I don't see what criticism I could be getting outside of the usual strawman, loaded questions, and ad hominem the internet usually loves. I am not even taking a side on anything I post, I just describe things.

Seriously, what criticism could I really, genuinely get outside of people insulting me for the sake of doing so?

"_You're wrong_, that man who has sex with his car exhaust pipe is a local hero who brightens up the community with his sunny disposition and persistent odor of burnt flesh emanating from the seat of his pants."

"The relationship between him and his daughter are obviously stronger than ever after the 'camping incident,' get over yourself."

"Furries are people too and deserve respect!"

"I stick my genitals in the gunshot wounds of the animals I kill on a hunt all the time! You just don't get it."

"Pastries shapes like erect penises are the highlight of my morning, don't you dare try to deride them."

"You're just mad because Fedoras give +5 to intelligence."

I'll have to stop there or else I would be here all day coming up with those things.


The important thing is I am pointing out downright ridiculous things in a humorous manner. Unless the plight of these nutcases is more common than any sense of logic dictates, I don't see a problem.

Hell, the _only_ reason I am even responding to this post is an excuse to make more jokes. If you believe I actually care, then you are simply following the narrative. I post a reasonable, serious reply at first, then hit you with the irreverence from left field, chuckles are had, applause, close curtain. Entertaining, especially through text, is a delicate performance.


My only regret with this thread is that I have not found any special characters as of late. Too much bitterness and faceless anger, not enough cartoon characters that just so happen to be made of flesh and bone.

I'm on the lookout though.


----------



## TedEH (Jun 16, 2014)

LLink2411 said:


> I am pointing out either borderline insanity or what has to be outright parody.



I'd say that's being pretty critical. You're the one deciding what falls under those categories in the context of this thread- if that's not criticism, I don't know that is.

I'm not saying your "observations" are objectively wrong, I'm just saying that you're being judgmental of people based on information you've found that's outside of any context.

I'm all for observing the 'zany people of the internet' in the name of humour, just don't forget that you're equally a part of the zany internet to be observed and commented on like anyone else- that's all I meant by my previous comment.


----------



## TedEH (Jun 16, 2014)

On that note, I'll still read whatever you come up with 'cause some of it is pretty amusing.


----------



## RustInPeace (Jun 16, 2014)

The only enjoyment I ever got out of going to clubs was people watching. This is a new and better form, bravo!


----------



## rectifryer (Jun 16, 2014)

Did not understand point of thread before but now I do. In on this.


----------



## rectifryer (Jun 16, 2014)

LLink2411 said:


> Is there some strange connection between atheism, pseudo-feminism, nerds, art-school intellectualism, and self-fellating personalities I have have no idea about?
> 
> I can't tell you how many people's feeds are inundated with "rape culture" this and "charlie hitchens" that, with a heaping dose of "retro gamer 90z kidz dbz goku 69 69" and "portal sephiroth cakes kawaii desu ne" bullshit ladled on top.
> 
> ...


das life son


----------



## LLink2411 (Jun 17, 2014)

What I don't get is why so many people have resigned themselves to the "fact" that the world will be "over" soon.

You can't go ten feet without someone commenting on a video about German horses that the end is neigh. The comment sections on George Carlin videos are like the gaza strip, but with less guns and more sore rectums.


It's always "In 50 years X will happen, and it will all be over" or "In 20 years Y will destroy us all." I don't know about you, but 20 to 50 years sounds like a long time. One would think that if we have that much time until "the end," we would find a way to fix the problems if they were truly that detrimental.

I suppose people are applying science fiction logic to real life because so few people are out of touch with reality. Too much media consumption, not enough consumption of the real world. By science fiction logic, I mean stories that have this as their impetus: "_Let's assume common sense, reason, and science itself does not exist, and people just sat around with a finger up their ass as society fell down every slippery slope convenient to my story._"


It is easy to think the world is ending when you read an inflammatory internet-tabloid article or shotgun prophecy from a 24-hour news station; both places rely on ad revenue to survive and they need to constantly be posting to stay relevant. It is easy to believe the doomsayers as a fatalistic view of life resolves you of all responsibility.


I don't think people think that the world is going to end, I think that some people want it to. Maintining a planet full of people is hard work; if the world is doomed to end, hard work will be futile.

I think some people are just hoping to have their lack of effort pay off in the end.



And what is it with so many people loving the idea of a "zombie apocalypse" or any other world-ending event that makes rape and murder commonplace?

Is this like how very schlep-y men really like promiscuous and non-monogamous women? They realize the only people that would actually sleep with them are taken, so they promote cheating and sleeping around in favor of some sort of "trickle-down economics" where eventually these newly reprogrammed, hypothetical sexual service bots that used to be women will eventually suck and swallow themselves down to their doorsteps?

People are so desperate for action and to be a "brooding, videogame-like badass" that they are more than willing to have the physically impossible happen to get it?



Anyways, that's enough Carlin-ranting for tonight. Have a nice ride home and tip your waitresses.


----------



## TedEH (Jun 17, 2014)

LLink2411 said:


> And what is it with so many people loving the idea of a "zombie apocalypse" or any other world-ending event that makes rape and murder commonplace?



I don't think the average/common person's zombie obsession is about rape and murder, so much as it's about the idea of the whole everyman can become the zombie fighting hero type of fantasy.


----------



## TedEH (Jun 17, 2014)

LLink2411 said:


> the end is neigh.



I really hope this was an intentional horse-related joke.


----------



## RustInPeace (Jun 17, 2014)

Its a common fantasy to "be the hero, get the girl".


----------



## Edika (Jun 17, 2014)

^As recent events have shown once more, while a popular fantasy, if one is unbalanced he gets the girl (or tries too) by any means necessary believing he's the hero.



LLink2411 said:


> You can't go ten feet without someone commenting on a video about German horses that the end is neigh.



I also do hope this was intentional because that was an awesome line hahaha.


----------



## rectifryer (Jun 17, 2014)

LLink2411 said:


> What I don't get is why so many people have resigned themselves to the "fact" that the world will be "over" soon.
> 
> You can't go ten feet without someone commenting on a video about German horses that the end is neigh. The comment sections on George Carlin videos are like the gaza strip, but with less guns and more sore rectums.
> 
> ...


I wm going to rep you for life. "Trickle down economics" man oh man I am losing my shit over this lol


----------



## LLink2411 (Jun 17, 2014)

Of course the joke was on purpose.

I'm more shocked you even noticed it.


Also, the joke has two parts.

1) "Neigh" being a horse sound onomatopoeia, which sounds similar to ye olde English "nigh" which is similar in meaning to the modern "near." That's a bush league pun though, which leads to the next part to spice it up.

2) In german "ei" is pronounced with a long I sound, and "ie" is pronounced with long E sound. So if a German person were to theoretically read "neigh" it would be pronounced like "nigh."


----------



## LLink2411 (Jun 18, 2014)

Here is a long one, but it delivers.


You know, as much flak as I give YouTube, there is a reason I single it out.

YouTube is mostly populated by "normal people." I don't mean "normal people" as in people that are sane and reasonable, I mean your average joe not corrupted by internet culture. Due to the ever present popularity of YouTube, one can safely assume the majority of the users are no different than the person living next door to you or the person next to you at the checkout line at your local market.

On YouTube, you have very high chance of running into soccer moms or people who don't spend every waking moment online. People with lives. People with real life stories to tell that are intoxicated on the lack of inhibition that anonymity gives. Unlike most sites, YouTube has genuine, well-meaning people who act like idiots because they don't know any better.


In other words, I focus on it because the insanity there is the real deal more often than not.



I could cover the Steam forums, or GameFAQs, or Reddit, or 4 Chan, or Huffington Post, or Gawker, or whatever faceless, virtually-identical cesspit there are across the internet. I would certainly have enough fodder. Why don't I though? Two reasons:

1) The prevalence of "internet culture"

2) Most of the users being young.


Why internet culture? Well, people who are on the internet quite a lot tend to be complete assholes 100% of the time. At the beginning it used to probably be due to genuine inexperience in dealing with other people without personal contact, but I believe that now it is like that because people enjoy it. It is like a very unstructured video game. You get to have a free-form power trip and step out of your skin for a while.

An awkward sack of recessive traits gets to be a hardass who demands respect at every turn.

A plain girl with less personality than an automated customer service program gets to be desirable for once.

A mentally-unhinged teen from the middle of nowhere gets to take out his failings and neuroses by trolling strangers instead of turning to drugs, becoming a serial killer, or playing in nu metal bands.

You get the idea. The internet at large is a giant, digitized stress ball and there is nothing but hot air in most of it. Someone who is already indoctrinated into the machine is nothing but predictable, and predictable is not what I am looking for.


Now, why did I mention a large presence of "young people" as a reason for not covering certain sites? Also simple, they are not old enough to know the world without the internet. When you are looking for crazy people for entertainment, it is too easy to start your search in an insane asylum.

So many young people have clicked and typed their way into full-blown social retardation. Acting like a flipping tool is practically expected for certain places on the internet, most of it might be just people trying to fit in. That's not fun to gawk at, that is just tiresome as it is so common.



Now, why is YouTube free from such dismissal even though it is guilty of much of what I have written off other sites for?

Because it is a video site. It is a video hosting website full of people recording themselves doing absolutely nothing of any merit. Or it is a site where people post other people's content for free.

In other words, not one single thing about that site is either official or meaningful. It is a directionless repository for people's personal refuse masquerading as entertainment. It has no purpose, so when people project themselves onto it there is no opposing force or zeitgeist influencing how they act.


When someone flips out over a poitical issue on a political site, it is expected. Those articles at least have some illusion of credibility and are written specifically to be salacious in order to gain ad revenue.

When someone gets face-reddening angry over games or sports on a sports or gaming site, it is just how things are. Hobbies bring out passion in people, and most people have no idea how to handle passion.

When someone states exactly how they like being whipped and spanked on a dating / hookup site, it is practically required. There is nothing out of the ordinary in that situation because that is the sole reason a site like that


Youtube is different.

When someone starts stating their manifesto in the comment section of a video of a homemade movie review, it is like watching that guy with the bullhorn in the parking lot of the mall tell us in detail of how Obama is actually an alien. It is funny because there is no reason whatsoever for it to be happening.

When someone lists off in detail his sexual preferences in the comment section of a Temptations song, it is hilarious because the subject did so out of their own volition with no provocation whatsoever. It is like that old man who starts up random conversations with people in the supermarket, you never know what entirely stupid as hell tidbits you are going to have thrust upon you.

When someone freaks out over an opinion vlog recorded over a scratchy webcam, it is like reading one of those impassioned facebook posts about how we all need to stop eating meat for no other reason that they saw one of those Sara McLaughlin commercials on TV and were "moved" by it. That person has no credibility outside of the fact that iPads mistakenly come with forward-facing webcams as standard, what they say is not the end of the world and it is like watching a circus when someone thinks it does.


Youtube is special because there is absolutely no reason whatsoever for it being a complete trash-heap. Yet it is, and it is so very glorious because of it.


----------



## ONE (Jun 18, 2014)

^ this is my favourite post of yours yet. An interesting dissertation of internet anonymity and it's effects on common people.


----------



## rectifryer (Jun 18, 2014)

I agree regarding what the sincerity of one's actions reveal about themselves. Youtube is a huge ass thread derail. Nearly every discussion ends up at the same point.


----------



## flint757 (Jun 18, 2014)

My only point of contention is that youtube actually does host a lot of good, original content. You just have to wade through a pile of shit and illegal videos to find it.


----------



## LLink2411 (Jun 19, 2014)

I truly hope the internet never becomes so prevalent that we lose the naïveté of normal people who lighten it's darkened halls.

More specifically, I hope it never becomes so prevalent that internet culture becomes real culture.


Want to know what will happen then? You ever see those weird anime kids in high-school and college who go around quoting memes and cosplaying in broad daylight? Now imagine that everywhere.

Your grocery clerk fumbling with their words about the latest episode of Attack on Titan in an effort to make small talk. Guys chatting up girls in bars using old internet memes. Anemic social justice so thick and pungent you can't go an hour without an awkward teenage girl berating you for **** all. Magical girl OVAs and Minecraft Let's Plays being shown in movie theaters. Pornography and fedoras everywhere. Guys dressing up in fur capes and sword fighting in public like Game of Thrones characters.

And think of all the poor nerdy women. What will they do when nerd culture becomes so commonplace that they aren't the only girl that will talk to the average geek in a ten mile radius? There can't be queen bees of the otaku club when the guy's options are opened up to the entire female populace. What can one weird, quirky lady do when competing with the full 60% of the entire world's population? Not to mention how many nerd guys that are coming out as gay, the odds are not in their favor.


The horror, the horror.


----------



## TedEH (Jun 19, 2014)

LLink2411 said:


> I hope it never becomes so prevalent that internet culture becomes real culture.



Having young nephews and seeing how they have trouble separating online from real, I think we're past the point of preventing such a scenario.


----------



## LLink2411 (Jun 19, 2014)

TedEH said:


> Having young nephews and seeing how they have trouble separating online from real, I think we're past the point of preventing such a scenario.


Could you be more specific?

I want to know so I can adjust my lack of faith in humanity accordingly.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 19, 2014)

Thanks for letting me know that... Now I've unlinked everything. I don't get why everything HAS to be linked these days... People are so goddamn creepy and nosey...


----------



## TedEH (Jun 19, 2014)

LLink2411 said:


> Could you be more specific?



They ramble on all the time about all kinds of "net humor", slenderman, etc. but without treating these topics as if they came from online- as if they don't realize the difference. To them, the internet is like TV was to me as a kid- it's just there, and not separate from real life, they see it not as a separate "culture" but just as a means to communicate what's otherwise out there anyway. Half of the time, they hear internet humor from other kids in school, without going anywhere near a computer. 

Think about it, when they grow up, the kinds of junk you see of forums and 9gag, and wherever else will have been part of their childhood and their "culture" when they grew up. I can't imagine how different I would be if I replaced my childhood things like pogs or marbles, or interaction with real people- with slenderman, image macros, facebook "activism", Xbox live, and misdirected/misunderstood internet sarcasm. Those kids are going to be the next generation of young adults, doing all those things you listed previously.

Edit: be right back, I need to tell some kids to get off my lawn.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 19, 2014)

^

The last girl I dated would talk to me in "online-speak" and I wanted to punch her in the face every time.

"Aww... That gave me 'dem feels'" 
"TTYL"

etc...

I blocked a lot of it out if it sounded too much like internet generated broken english or an acronym...


----------



## LLink2411 (Jun 19, 2014)

Konfyouzd said:


> Thanks for letting me know that... Now I've unlinked everything. I don't get why everything HAS to be linked these days... People are so goddamn creepy and nosey...


I have no doubt you would have been on here eventually had you not done that


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 19, 2014)

More than likely...


----------



## no_dice (Jun 19, 2014)

Konfyouzd said:


> ^
> 
> The last girl I dated would talk to me in "online-speak" and I wanted to punch her in the face every time.
> 
> ...



Toward the end of our relationship, my ex became a walking fountain of internet bullshit. I got tired real quick of hearing "FAIL" and "LOL" all the time. It's extremely annoying that internet speak has spilled into the everyday vocabulary of a lot of people.

Somebody's poisoned the water hole!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 19, 2014)

Oh yea... When ppl say "LOL" out loud I just walk away. Honestly, it drives me nuts when I send someone a message expecting a real answer and all I get back is "LOL". The shit wasn't funny... You just wrote that because you either didn't understand or didn't know what to say. I'd prefer you say that.


----------



## LLink2411 (Jun 19, 2014)

It is a statement of amusement.

Amusement does not have to be humor. Nor do I doubt you peddle such heady concepts regularly that being misunderstood is commonplace.


"lol" might have originally meant "laugh out loud" but this isn't 1996 anymore and things have changed.


----------



## flint757 (Jun 19, 2014)

It's also used to express light-hearted intent.


----------



## TedEH (Jun 19, 2014)

LLink2411 said:


> "lol" might have originally meant "laugh out loud" but this isn't 1996 anymore and things have changed.



I think it could be argued that for the same reason, the whole "I'm using internet shorthand during in-person conversation, isn't that funny?!" gag is also pretty old at this point.


----------



## LLink2411 (Jun 19, 2014)

TedEH said:


> I think it could be argued that for the same reason, the whole "I'm using internet shorthand during in-person conversation, isn't that funny?!" gag is also pretty old at this point.



It has gone on for so long that it is just a genuine way of communicating.

It isn't an in-joke anymore because everyone knows what it means now. Well, most people. Ok, the majority of people below a certain age bracket.


That said, people will always rebel to be unique.

People loved digital effects and processors back in the 70's because they were rare and expensive,

Nowadays people love analog and "handmade" effects and processors because they are rare and expensive.


In the 1800's being fat and pale was supremely attractive. All because food was expensive and the best paying jobs were indoors. The poor were hungry and stuck outdoors literally breaking their backs.

Once corporations became popular being muscular and tan was attractive. Due to the prevalence of mass produced food and factory labor, the most well off people could not only afford food that was natural, the best jobs involve "managing" a workforce of drones which leaves more time for lounging in the sun and taking stress-relieving vacations. The poor are office workers who can't spare the time for frivolities.

(Actually, the reason it became a faux pas to be overweight started during WWII because it was "unpatriotic" not to donate all your food to the war fund. When the soldiers came back and all started working in desk or factory jobs, then the above applied and continued it. The prevalence of Hoodrich Americana in the 60's and 70's, where being "in" became an arms race, made that stigma permanent)


In both cases, what was "cool" was what is harder to achieve and the exact opposite of what the majority was at the time.


The point is times change and going against the majority will always be cool. Be it about musical gear, physical appearance, or language.

"Cool" is just how the minority copes with not being "one of the guys."


----------



## LLink2411 (Jun 20, 2014)

Here's a short one.


In both MMOs and MOBAs there is this persistent retort that if you don't play a certain way that you are "wasting people's time." It is more common than the age old athiest adage of "I know more about your religion than you KEK" (just imagine that being said by a 100 pound guy with a goatee and long, curly hair). It is the bane of any comment section on youtube that has to do with these types of games (both arguments actually, there is a lot of overlap in the two communities).


Logically, how is that even possible though?

If you are spending so much time in a game designed to have the computing equivalent of junk food's "vanishing caloric density," your time is not worth a damn thing.

What would these inconvenienced players be doing otherwise? Something even less productive?


Junk food is designed to melt in your mouth and leave no trace of its existence. This makes you think it is as light as air so you eat more and more because in your mind it has no calories and you need to eat a lot to be full.

MMOs and MOBAs are designed to have temporary feelings of grandeur and experiences that end with no overall consequence and lead quickly into the next encounter. Because each dungeon or match is so similar to the last your mind probably does not even realize you are repeating the same action over and over and spending exorbitant amounts of time playing.

Both experiences are geared by consulting psychologists to be maximally addictive. Each experience is so vapid and meaningless that you are on a constant treadmill of consumption without even realizing it.


The person "playing the game just for fun instead of how it is 'meant' to be played" is not a nuisance, they are just partaking in a diversion to pass the time. They aren't wasting anybody's time, it is just that because they are not going with the flow that the community notices the existence of their hamster wheel and it unsettles them. They were a special person when the game was going along "properly," they don't want to be taken out of that stupor.


Regardless of how heavy I got at the end there, it is such a downright silly argument, but I see it _everywhere_.


----------



## GoldDragon (Jun 20, 2014)

I'm happy that I don't know what a MOBA is. 

Talking about people wasting their lives is also a waste of life. Forget they exist.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 20, 2014)

TL;DR

That post was a waste of time.


----------



## LLink2411 (Jun 20, 2014)

Konfyouzd said:


> TL;DR
> 
> That post was a waste of time.


I feel the same way when I read yours.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 20, 2014)

But you *are* reading them. And that's what matters.


----------



## LLink2411 (Jun 22, 2014)

You know, after reading the comments on a clip from American Psycho, I have come to a realization.


If the FBI gave me a proper IP trace program and the freedom to use it, I could find them at least a dozen future serial killers within just five minutes.

Of course with that same program I could probably find over 50 in that same five minutes just on this site so that isn't saying much when you put it into perspective  I'm only half joking, of course, the number would be closer to 40 most likely.


----------



## rectifryer (Jun 22, 2014)

I am reading the tags for this thread and it has me wondering what exactly is vaginal constipation? Wouldn't that just be pregnancy?

Anyways, keep up the good work.


----------



## LLink2411 (Jun 22, 2014)

No idea.

I am not responsible for what stupid, nonsensical **** other users tag my thread with.


----------



## LLink2411 (Jun 26, 2014)

What is with Square Enix "fans?"


And I mean "fans" loosely as they do nothing but complain and trash them at all times but still buy the games (probably just to complain about them).

Is there a reason nerds are so impassioned about them or is this just another example of social awkwardness where nerds have emotions but no idea what to do with them?


The comment sections for videos on any of SE's games look like bigger warzones than most political videos.


----------



## TedEH (Jun 26, 2014)

I think the same could be said of any self proclaimed "gamers". I work in game dev, so I've seen toooooons of unnecessary soul crushing rage- all for minor quirks in something that people have poured themselves into at some point- and I can't think of any other field that happens in. I never receive death threats for putting out an album that nobody likes, haha.


----------



## RustInPeace (Jun 26, 2014)

^^^ Remember the Mass Effect 3 ending?


----------



## LLink2411 (Jun 26, 2014)

TedEH said:


> I think the same could be said of any self proclaimed "gamers". I work in game dev, so I've seen toooooons of unnecessary soul crushing rage- all for minor quirks in something that people have poured themselves into at some point- and I can't think of any other field that happens in. I never receive death threats for putting out an album that nobody likes, haha.


Wow, I think I have just found the only guy in Quebec that does game dev for a living ;P



LLink2411 said:


> Checked out a video for Might & Magic X: Nostalgia Cashgrab due to it being on sale on Steam for the day. I know I probably wasn't going to get it, but I wanted to see what it was about.
> 
> Apparently it is a grid-based RPG a la bard's quest and wizardry, but more specifically newer weeb adventures like Etrian Odessey and Class of Heroes. It looked certainly OK, nothing that pushes any boundaries. It rather purposely takes ten steps back to appeal to nerds well in their "Spoony" years.
> 
> ...


Also, as an update to this post, Montreal-enthusiasts Ubisoft have cancelled all support for MMX. Not even 6 months old, not all the extras from the deluxe edition have been released, you need the $1500 Unity Pro to mod it, and it's full of bugs.

Whoops.


----------



## TedEH (Jun 26, 2014)

LLink2411 said:


> Wow, I think I have just found the only guy in Quebec that does game dev for a living ;P



Does it still count if I work in Ontario?


----------



## LLink2411 (Jun 26, 2014)

TedEH said:


> Does it still count if I work in Ontario?


I thought the only big dev in Toronto was the one that made Prototype, and Activision shut them down.


----------



## TedEH (Jun 26, 2014)

I never said Toronto- never been there. Also, never said "big" dev either.


----------



## LLink2411 (Jun 26, 2014)

TedEH said:


> I never said Toronto- never been there. Also, never said "big" dev either.


Must be an indie dev in the suburbs then.


----------



## TedEH (Jun 26, 2014)

LLink2411 said:


> Must be an indie dev in the suburbs then.



Gatineau is walking distance from downtown Ottawa. But yeah, it would count as 'indie'.


----------



## LLink2411 (Jun 28, 2014)

Since I have started looking at the internet more "closely," certain opinions of mine have changed.

By "closely," I mean not looking at what people are saying but instead looking at how they say it and where they are saying it to determine why they say what they do. People lie, always, often to themselves. Their intentions and their insecurities never do.

I have always done this to people in real life, but I am shocked how easily it translates to text. Sure you lose a lot of emotion in text, but people on the internet are so vitriolic and uninhibited with what they say. I dare say you can even learn more through text on the internet than in real life because people just outright tell you things more easily here.


All that said, I have come to a revelation that the term "knocked some sense into them" is a falsehood. I can't tell you how many people who have been "bullied" previously act like complete and total loons currently. If anything, all that "knocking" did was make that person's wiring even more crossed.

You might see a complete and total jackass somewhere and just want to attack them out of spite, but my observations say that will only make them worse and more vindicated in their actions. They go from a simple weirdo to downtrodden underdog after that. Our society fetishizes the "underdog," practically pre-packages "individuality" for easy sale.


We promoted lack of inhibition in order to fuel consumerism, but people have now applied that line of thought to other parts of their lives. Hell, our economy is where it is because people literally used their mortgages like a bank, stupidly unaware or stupidly ignoring the obvious consequences; that alone is proof self-control in modern humanity is close to becoming a myth.

Our crusade for establishing every former "flaw" as a new "feature," has now extended into forgiving and making excuses for things past generations would have thought suicidal. Well, maybe. It is easy to say that "past generations" did things better. Self-depreciation is equally as popular as self-appreciation. The thing is, "past generations" did not have to deal with what is now commonplace. I think the two are related.


It is easy to write off all modernity as useless. What you learned yesterday only prepares you for a world that no longer exists. From what I have seen, you either constantly adapt or you stomp and drag your feet in anger of becoming obsolete. Just because someone is old in years does not mean they have left the playpen mentally. The older kids are always more than eager to remind the newer ones that they are better in every way, often biting off their own nose to spite their faces in the process. Ir is as true on the recess playground as it is in business and politics. As long as this society is solely populated by humans, then the society will solely act like humans.

The elite are all content to sit in their towers and laugh as the dregs flounder, all to help boost their egos in order to cover up and replace the parts of their brain screaming at them to stop being children. The rest are lost, directionless and just trying to make the most out of what little they are allowed to have from on high. It's like a game, and games are fun on occasion.

Unfortunately our little game is going on when we need to be solid. We promote individuality and entitlement (you can bet your ass there will be a future post on that word alone, and I guarantee no one, young or old, rich or poor, will be leaving it with their rectums un-ravaged) when we need to be cohesive and compassionate. We are playing games when we stand at the edge of a cliff.


2500 years ago, Plato described in detail the rise and fall of Greece. From their humble uprising, to their soaring heights, to their fall. How the whims of the people who would not hear anything but that they were always right lead to tyrant after tyrant leading them. How the whims of the people who were so intent on the sanctity of the elite that their entire society was high on their own arrogance but low on skill and ability. How the whims of the people who were living on their past victories lead to them being conquered by every army that passed through. Ever wonder why modern Greeks look kind of Middle-Eastern? They didn't always look like that. You heard about the brave 300, but never about the times the Turks and Persians DID win and had their way with the country repeatedly.

It seems in these troubled times our search for guidance has lead us to use his tale of the fatal flaws of the common man as a checklist for how we should continue onwards. I suppose we all need structure, even if it is a recipe for mass suicide. Giving up is easier than putting in work after all.


----------



## LLink2411 (Jun 29, 2014)

I am really getting sick of how the nerd population can't stop tooting it's own horn at every conceivable chance.

Yes, they like very obtuse and difficult games, I don't understand how that gives them any form of superiority over the population at large. Yet there they are, the ubermensch always persecuted by the common man who can't understand true art.


Then again, who else will do it besides themselves.


----------



## LLink2411 (Jun 29, 2014)

I know posting in my own thread an hour after my last post is not kosher to some people.

But I have a reason.​ 

This thread is my baby on this site, and this is the 100th post.​ 
This is also my 666th post in general, made at site time of 4:04pm.​ 
I also have 13 thanked threads.


I win. This post is my Zorro mark on this site after the flurry of blows that was this thread.​


----------



## LLink2411 (Jun 30, 2014)

Sometimes I wonder if I should make one of these for tumblr, but then I realize that is not possible.


1) Tumblr makes no sense. Being irrational and emotional is the easiest way to have an "argument" because no one will want to deal with you.

2) Tumblr is stupid as hell. On YouTube finding trash is an adventure in itself; finding trash on tumblr is like finding trash in a compost pile (that last term was chosen was chosen deliberately).


Just thinking about that place depresses me. Very good for my misanthropy though.

I'm a 20th level misanthropist, I play D&D with Sherlock Holmes and Judge Dredd on the weekends. Our newest campaign is about razing Portland to the ground,


----------



## LLink2411 (Jul 6, 2014)

You know, there are so many missed opportunities for this thread because the things often said on the site are so downright stupid and hateful that I cannot even break them down into a description without giving away defining details of the message and poster.

I could just post the comments whole, but that would insert other problems into the equation. I might as well just make a thread about people on this site if I was to go that far, I certainly would not have any less fodder.


I do have a question though, is it commonly known that there are genuine militias of vicious, militant keyboard warriors? And I mean "warriors" in the literal and mocking sense as I have seen so many open declarations of war towards the US and Canada made in YouTube comments that there has to be at least one cabal of virtually-armed, sexually-frustrated 13 year-old boys per every EU country. They must meet every Friday afternoon in Counter Strike to plan out their tactics for "the great purge" they have planned.

I mean the above would be more funny if these messages were not consistently in the top-10 most-liked comments on certain videos (usually bootlegged documentaries on war and such).


I feel as if I have stumbled upon the beginning of something, but I cannot for-sure say what. Well, I could, but the last time I made a thread about this particular problem I got banned for a month so let's just leave it be.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jul 6, 2014)

SSO: Blogspot, apparently.


----------



## Necris (Jul 6, 2014)

LLink2411 said:


> Sometimes I wonder if I should make one of these for tumblr, but then I realize that is not possible.
> 
> 
> 1) Tumblr makes no sense. Being irrational and emotional is the easiest way to have an "argument" because no one will want to deal with you.
> ...



Edited for accuracy.

And no, I'm not above going for the low hanging fruit.


----------



## LLink2411 (Jul 7, 2014)

I see someone linked this to chat.

I wonder who was butthurt this time. Knowing chat, it was probably everyone.


Though for trolls trying to disrupt the thread, I would expect you Mensa-level geniuses would _at least_ put _some_ effort into it. This is F-grade work at best. Since it is obvious you came because it was a slow night, one would assume you would deign to come down from your ivory tower to make the most of it not just be merely forgettable.

Maybe this _is_ you trying hard. I have seen how you both act in chat and would not be shocked if this is all you can drum up without a mob behind you. Oh who am I kidding, knowing you guys for years, this is you at 110%. One good thing about this is that I forgot to ignore Tim, so him posting reminded me, thank you.



Also I don't put these on tumblr because I started it on here, and while I have a tumblr blog I don't actually know many people on there nor would I care to. I probably get along with Tumblr people more than I do SSO people, but that is what makes this thread exciting. I get to entertain a group of people that I normally do not get along with. Chat regulars not counted, obviously. Never have I met a more hilariously simple and yet despicable group of trolls.


Not to mention, I used to post rants on my tumblr as well, rants that would be too offensive, too obscure, or long to post on here. Plus I don't really post on tumblr. I follow exactly one blog who posts quotes and a few fan-blogs for bands and that is it. I used to post drawings on it as well, but I haven't drawn much this past year.

The very specific clientele of the site makes me know that I must censor myself here. Also focusing on one-site in an already established thread really smooths things over as you guys already know what you are getting into.

I find the restriction greatly improves the fun as I have to imply or outright leave out certain things, which makes it more challenging and involving to write. Not to mention I do not in any way see how this place is more serious than a blog so I don't see how posting this here or on a blog changes anything. Words are words and this is just a silly thing I do for fun.


I tried my best to lengthen this post out. In lieu of a more usual post today, you get to learn more about the guy posting. Not much, but at least why SSO of all places and not something more anonymous.

The answer is, I was here one day, hadn't posted in a while, and decided why the hell not. Why it continues to grow and expand is because this was already established. Also it gives me a excuse to write regularly and vent about things that unsettle me as I browse Youtube casually, which is the real benefit I get out of all of this. I don't really expect anyone to read it out of a few distant admirers of the thread.

That is pretty much it. Not anything else. I guess the occasional trolling means it is becoming more infamous around these parts, but I am not here for attention so I don't really care.


Also, if you are offended by the thread please feel free to look a few dozen posts back where I explained what I do and why I do it. It is really all for your amusement.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jul 7, 2014)




----------



## LLink2411 (Jul 7, 2014)

I had no idea you loved me.

That explains so much.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jul 7, 2014)




----------



## Necris (Jul 7, 2014)

If I came down from my Ivory Tower I doubt all of the amplification in the world would allow me to be loud enough for you to hear me way up in yours. 

Stop acting like every time you enter the chat I go after you like a moth to a flame. We've been in the chat together maybe 4 times and half of those times I've actively ignored you until you left. The chat is very, very laid back in nearly every instance I've been there, sometimes real discussions happen, but about 95% of it is bullshitting and jokes made by the regulars at each others expense, you seem to be the only one who ever took it so personally.

My experiences with you in chat, and on the forum for that matter have shown me that an actual well reasoned, well written post is far more effort than you're worth, you and you alone, have lead me to make that determination. As such I take you as seriously as my experiences have shown me you deserve to be taken. 



Look at the thread that got both of us banned. 

Many people replied to your thoughts in a thoughtful manner, many posted multiple paragraphs in an attempt to engage you in discussion because your thoughts interested them. 



LLink2411 said:


> You don't *actually *think that I would come here of all places if I wanted to have a serious talk, do you?




When they questioned your ideas your response was to either sidestep questions or accuse the members in question of having poor reading comprehension. The difficulties, many were quick to point out, were on your end in your ability to express yourself in a coherent manner.


After it became clear that no-one who took the time to read what you posted and responded would praise your thoughts as being as profound as you believed them to be you proceeded to throw a hissy fit and accuse those who disagreed with you or merely questioned your ideas of being "hostile audience" who desired only to troll you.

It doesn't take MENSA level intellect to determine a person like that isn't worth conversing with. I'm fully willing to admit that by posting this I'm willingly doing something illogical and putting far too much effort into a post that will be ignored. 

Also, as I recall I was the only hostile audience in that thread. I stand by my assertion in said thread that if you want to muse pointlessly and hold no discussion then the place for that is a blog not a discussion forum, even in the off-topic section of one.

Your demeanor was very much in keeping with how you post in the chat and still you wonder why you aren't welcomed in the chat with open arms.


----------



## LLink2411 (Jul 7, 2014)

So, what are you getting out of coming in here trying to disrupt the thread? Or continually seeking me out?

Everything was going so well in here. Can I double-ignore someone? I guess it is true nothing good can come from SSO.


Your demeanor feels similar to West's Disease. Like a pyro burning buildings.

Unfortunately I have promised to make this thread only YouTube so I cannot go further. No more responses to the trolls.


----------



## no_dice (Jul 7, 2014)

LLink2411 said:


> I guess it is true nothing good can come from SSO.



Ignoring everything else, I don't understand why you bash this site so much, yet you continue to come back.


----------



## LLink2411 (Jul 7, 2014)

Guys, want to stay on topic?

If you have such a big problem with me just create some circle-jerk thread calling me out (that I will never read), don't come in here trying to derail the thread because senpai doesn't care about you.


Don't vomit out tired fallacies to try and rile me up. Don't come here just to flex the chip on your shoulder. Don't try to change the subject. Don't pass go. Don't collect $200.

This is a thread about literally insane people on YouTube, made entirely for entertainment. Unless you are volunteering your own dumbass, perverted, illegal, or dangerous YouTube antics or talking about dumbass, perverted, illegal, or dangerous YouTube antics then go somewhere else.



no_dice said:


> Ignoring everything else, I don't understand why you bash this site so much, yet you continue to come back.


The same reason you people keep coming in here it seems.

I'm just joking, I'm not that petty.


Honestly, it is the only big, metal friendly-site forum site I have seen. Also, this thread is here.

Not to mention this site has a bad rep among many other places, so I am more echoing their statements than I am relating my own experience. A lot of people here are cool. but some aren't and I have heard some downright hilarious horror stories around the net.




Until this morning / last night this thread was a pretty safe and civil place. Don't ruin something good because of your own insecurity.

From this point forward, any person coming in here trying to start some completely unrelated garbage or just wanting to start a fight due to some childish grudge is getting red rep and a spot on my ignore list. No response, no acknowledgement.

I have no moderator privileges to officially punish any parasitic nonsense, but I will do what I can to make sure this specific thread stays civil and good as it was and will be (at least on my end, everyone else is on their own). I am putting my foot down to stand up to this BS, and if that is somehow against the rules then so be it.


----------



## asher (Jul 7, 2014)

LLink2411 said:


> [Large post by OP explicitly talking about the community being why he posts this here]





LLink2411 said:


> Guys, want to stay on topic?


----------



## Vhyle (Jul 7, 2014)

Because this site has the ERH, bro. Duh.


----------



## LLink2411 (Jul 11, 2014)

As much as I loved purposely avoiding this thread for days so as to not lend my presence to people DESPERATE to not only dredge-up 3-month old drama, but 3-month old drama from an entirely different thread... let's throw the babies out with the Pocky and get on with our lives.

Though I must admit, I had a good laugh a-day-or-two ago when I realized the trolls came in not 12 hours after I had posted:


LLink2411 said:


> I feel as if I have stumbled upon the beginning of something, but I cannot for-sure say what. Well, I could, but the last time I made a thread about this particular problem I got banned for a month so let's just leave it be.


Say what I will about certain people on SSO, but they are more reliable and consistent than a pizza delivery boy. All I need to do is _vaguely_ reference them and they will come running like a mouthy bloodhound that has a scent trail.



Anyways, I just finished skimming through the comment section on a video about the game Final Fight. Not unlike the above situation that I have described, I find it uncanny how the mere mention of Poison's supposed gender anywhere is followed by a guaranteed comment ****storm. Even if it is actually just mentioned in the video as a singular sentence with no searchable terms attatched, it is as if there exists a SJW dousing rod for "soapbox opportunities."

This specific cluster**** always centers around the idea of "trans-sexuality." Not the lexical definition of trans-sexuality, but the Tumblr definition where each micro-genre of gender reproduces so logarithmically that the "proper" gender pronouns of certain people changes hourly. Free with Twitter updates and T-shirts, of-course.

I dare say this specific brand of trans-sexuality has nothing to do with actual trans-sexuality at all. There has to be some hipster with a "tattoo sleeve" that consists entirely of the words "I am [insert gender name here]" with a cross through the name and another scribbled right next to it. Then imagine the process was repeated, entirely without irony, so often it covers their entire arm. That is my personification of what this specific, continued internet debacle is.


Now there is simply no way I could get into this topic with any fidelity as I frankly don't care. There exist bigger problems facing existence than whatever cause Stacy Ogglerson of Weehawken, New Jersey champions to fill up her afternoon blogging time in-between posting shirtless pics of the cast of Supernatural. This is not one of them.

What did prompt me to break my hiatus though was a very specific comment referencing the rage being tossed around by people so concerned with being the "better person" that they froth at the mouth and zero in on anyone and everything they disagree with like a hungry wolf. A hungry wolf, with fur just as light and soft as any sheep. A killer, but a killer of the most noble and clean order.

It is as follows:


> being a good person is determined by who you hate


That just sums up so many situations, doesn't it? It doesn't matter how you act, you are innocent just as long as you fit the fashion.


Have a nice day


----------



## LLink2411 (Jul 13, 2014)

I have just noticed that on the second of this month, one person from this site (had to be from here as this is the only site I have posted videos on, nor do I comments on YT videos) came to my YouTube channel to dislike every one of my videos exactly once.

What precisely possessed a man to get so indignant, so angry, so petty about what I have said on this site I have no idea. He was so angry that he did not red rep me, he did not try to derail this thread, but searched for a years-old video I posted on here, went to my YouTube channel and hit the "thumbs down" for every video.

Excuse the spelling and grammatical errors, I cannot stop laughing. I wish i could do a post on this guy so badly, it would be like Christmas morning. That man is a legend.


Needless to say, this place just got 10x more ridiculous to me and I love it. SSO, you are the annoying little brother I never had.

Regardless of what you may think of me, I love all of you.


Edit: for the guy who repped this with the &#8211;what I am guessing is&#8211; a 4 chan video, 3/10. The man who did the YouTube thing accidentally stumbled upon comedy gold: subtlety. That video was just a silly, prerecorded song about a bunch of threats. It took no creativity if your own to make or post that.


----------



## RustInPeace (Jul 15, 2014)

Cant we all just drop acid and go neon bowling?


----------



## LLink2411 (Jul 16, 2014)

RustInPeace said:


> Cant we all just drop acid and go neon bowling?


Trolling is how these people coming in to start stuff have fun.

Would be redundant. Inspired my new sig though, I laugh every time I see it.


In more official news, I have seen a lot of strange stuff lately, but nothing interesting or out of the ordinary. You would be shocked how easily death threats and complete insanity gets mundane.


----------



## Randy (Jul 16, 2014)

You sure have a lot of strong opinions on things.


----------



## LLink2411 (Jul 17, 2014)

Randy said:


> You sure have a lot of strong opinions on things.


I speak my mind with confidence. It's so rare these days that it often gets mistaken for aggression.



Eric_Hoffer said:


> I hang onto my prejudices, they are the testicles of my mind.


----------



## TedEH (Jul 17, 2014)

LLink2411 said:


> It's so rare these days



Uuuuh... no it's not. You can't go anywhere online without being bombarded with people's opinions, or told you're a bigot of some kind, or informed of how badly some people treat puppies, etc etc.


----------



## broj15 (Jul 17, 2014)




----------



## LLink2411 (Jul 17, 2014)

TedEH said:


> Uuuuh... no it's not. You can't go anywhere online without being bombarded with people's opinions, or told you're a bigot of some kind, or informed of how badly some people treat puppies, etc etc.


Again, you people miss the point so hard you don't realize you are agreeing with me.

You cannot say anything with any sort of confidence on the internet without some keyboard warrior taking it as a declaration of war. The rep I got for that post is a perfect example of that. At least this place is a fan of unwitting irony.


Honestly, I am beyond sick of this forum. I tried to make people laugh, I tried to make entertaining posts, and people seemed to be having fun for a while. I had a good thing going and now all I can come to expect is meeting the ugly faces of people who have made it clear that they have no intention of doing anything but starting crap.

Why? Because people could not let sleeping dogs from months past lie? Because it is fun to be a parasite? Because I tangentially made fun of one of your ****ed up "eccentricities" you want to keep secret? Who cares, all answers lead to me realizing there is no place for me in this cult of personality.


I quit. Life is too short to slum it with you people. For the first time in five years I finally see what all those other people on the internet have said about this place. Take your cliques, your attitudes and whatever empty voids you are looking to fill and shove it.

I feel I have said enough the ought my tenure in this thread that I need not elaborate further. No regrets.



broj15 said:


>



Ugh, I gave this fool green rep on accident. Merry Christmas.


----------



## TedEH (Jul 18, 2014)

LLink2411 said:


> You cannot say anything with any sort of confidence on the internet without some keyboard warrior taking it as a declaration of war.



Is that not what you're doing right now.....? And is that not exactly the opposite of "rare"? 

Really though, why get hung up on it. If you hate this place so much, either stop posting, or just go back to posting the random junk you think is funny, and those of us who think it's also funny will continue to laugh with you.


----------



## asher (Jul 18, 2014)

Banninated.

Best not to feed the passive-aggressive condescension anyhow.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jul 18, 2014)

no_dice said:


> Ignoring everything else, I don't understand why you bash this site so much, yet you continue to come back.



Is yellow back?


----------



## TedEH (Jul 18, 2014)

asher said:


> Best not to feed the passive-aggressive condescension anyhow.



You're right. My bad.


----------



## asher (Jul 18, 2014)

TedEH said:


> You're right. My bad.



Though I'm not sure he's ever coming back, so it might be moot


----------



## Nats (Jul 18, 2014)

Boy does that guy like to type.


----------



## Nag (Jul 18, 2014)

if anyone didn't notice : he got banned. Finally.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jul 18, 2014)

I didn't notice til today. It was kinda hard to tell whether he was a condescending ass or just out of touch until Necris and Nagash came in and he went all B-A-N-A-N-A-S. I must be getting soft.


----------



## Nag (Jul 18, 2014)

He had a little something against me. A couple years ago, we were in chat, he said something wrong, I disagreed with him openly and he has HATED me personally forever since 

He was a bit of everything, a troll in chat, an attention seeker in this thread... I don't know. I'm just glad he's gone.


----------

